# Pobeda From The First Moscow Watch Factory



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

May I introduce to you one of my favorite russian watches, a Pobeda made in 1955 by the 1MChZ im Kirova










As you know, many Pobeda watches have been made form 1946, when Stalin (as they say B) ) asked for a new "true" sovietic movement. They are making them till today.

This is an evolution of the first Pobeda movement, with central second hand; first watches had little seconds at 6.

This is its photo


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

very nice indeed especially having the watch factory on the dial.

I have learned that 5 stars on the movement means getting on for chronometer standard is 3 stars 3 adjustments?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> very nice indeed especially having the watch factory on the dial.
> 
> I have learned that 5 stars on the movement means getting on for chronometer standard is 3 stars 3 adjustments?


Oh? :lookaround:

I always thought those stars being part of the Pobeda logo.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice.

Did you see sheepshearer's Pobeda on here recently?

Slightly earlier, from Chistopol factory - with the seconds dial at 6 as you mention. (And the sought after 'red 12'.)

It was up for grabs here.

Different movement though. They're good-lookers, and I particularly like the fact that they date them ...and wish all movements were dated in the same way.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Nice.
> 
> Did you see sheepshearer's Pobeda on here recently?
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a standard code for dating movements. As you know, no one is better than a communist, for standardization!   

This is my "red 12" Pobeda:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Can anybody shed any light on this stars business please?


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

Both very nice Vaurien Did I see over on WUS that you have a TTK1 too?

I really like my sweep second Pobeda


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> Both very nice Vaurien Did I see over on WUS that you have a TTK1 too?
> 
> I really like my sweep second Pobeda


Thank you Sheepshearer 

Yes I have another 1MChZ and a TTK-1 Pobeda, the last is quite rare, I think B)


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> Both very nice Vaurien Did I see over on WUS that you have a TTK1 too?
> 
> I really like my sweep second Pobeda


By the way, I cannot reply to your Pobeda announcement, that Draygo refers above. I cannot neither see *where *the announcement stays... Are there rules that inhibit me?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> sheepshearer said:
> 
> 
> > Both very nice Vaurien Did I see over on WUS that you have a TTK1 too?
> ...


...possibly. Although you're busy 'elsewhere', you need 50 posts here to use the sales forum. Showing us a few more lovely Pobedas will soon do the trick


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> ...possibly. Although you're busy 'elsewhere', you need 50 posts here to use the sales forum. Showing us a few more lovely Pobedas will soon do the trick


you're tempting :grin:

What about a yellow dial one?










The movement says 1MChZ, dated 1949 :grin:


----------

